# Attracted to Tall Women



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Lately, I don't know what has gotten into me. As you know I'm single, and have been my entire life. I'm attracted to women of course, but it seems that I've always been most attracted to some of the extremes. Kindergarten on up - extremely long hair. 4th grade on up - extremely big boobs. And sometimes I find myself desiring extremely tall women - 6 foot and up. I get a little concerned about this because what happens if I get married to someone and I find that my desires shift to another kind of woman? During these later years of my life, I've noticed that my desires like to shift from big boobs to the extremely tall, and then back again.

Of course you could make fun of me for this.... You could make a smart remark like, "What about tall woman with Big boobs?" Of course that would 'work' in theory. But a comment like that would not be helpful. *What is bothering me the most is how my sexual desires are arbitrary shifting around. * Another thing that bothers me is how this is something I can not talk about in real life, for fear of how people will react.

While talking about things is not always the answer, sometimes it is helpful to bounce your ideas off each other. I don't know why that works. But sometimes it does. So yeah, I felt stressed out about this enough to write about it.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Yeah so my sexuality is also fluid in a similar way, though there have been patterns that usually persist. I don't think when I'm attracted to someone specific though it randomly disappears it only disappears if I stop paying attention to them for long enough. Oh when I say attraction I mean significant, milder attraction is more temperamental typically or sexual attraction with no romantic attraction (which can only happen when I'm significantly aroused I guess.)


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah so my sexuality is also fluid in a similar way, though there have been patterns that usually persist. I don't think when I'm attracted to someone specific though it randomly disappears it only disappears if I stop paying attention to them for long enough. Oh when I say attraction I mean significant, milder attraction is more temperamental typically or sexual attraction with no romantic attraction.


Mine is just basically shifting body shapes, and sometimes hair style. I think a really good kind of personality that works with the one I have, would help ease my pain. There is just something about seeing and wishing, but never getting to know, that hurts me a lot. Of course this happens a lot on the internet because of all the pictures and videos made available at a click. Where as in real life, I only get to see the type that is at work, and sometimes at a store, or maybe at Church. Even those people don't want to talk. They found their cliques, and a person like myself is only a misfit.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

I_Exist said:


> I'm single, and have been my entire life


This is most likely the reason, and it's not anything to worry about.

When you aren't in a relationship, and (I assume) haven't had a lot of intimate experiences, all you really have to base attractiveness on is appearance, and visual traits. And that is basically a tiny fraction of what determines attractiveness when you _are_ intimate with someone.

For example, looks matter (to me anyway) a lot less than touch, at least body wise. What a woman feels like is more important than what she looks like, because for the most part you aren't looking at her whole body, you are looking at her face, and upper body (or back, or some of her upper body), and feeling the rest. So touch becomes extremely important, and supercedes body appearance. Things like height matter less (so long as she isn't too short or too tall), which isn't that likely (my partner is just under a foot shorter than me and its fine).

Other things matter more too, smell, how she moves, what she says, how she looks at you, how things just "feel" (whether there is sexual chemistry, which is unquantifiable), how you feel about her, how much you trust her, how relaxed you feel, and so on. There are a mass of variables that take on great importance, and things like height or breast size or whatever become fairly trivial.

These things matter to you atm because they are_ all you have_ to determine sexual attractiveness on, but in reality they won't be as big a deal. A lot of stuff you find important now is going to go out of the window in reality.

So don't sweat it, and definitely don't let it get in the way of you trying to find someone .


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Tall, short, big boobs, small boobs none of it really matters especially if you're in a meaningful, long term relationship.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I_Exist said:


> Mine is just basically shifting body shapes, and sometimes hair style. I think a really good kind of personality that works with the one I have, would help ease my pain. There is just something about seeing and wishing, but never getting to know, that hurts me a lot. Of course this happens a lot on the internet because of all the pictures and videos made available at a click. Where as in real life, I only get to see the type that is at work, and sometimes at a store, or maybe at Church. Even those people don't want to talk. They found their cliques, and a person like myself is only a misfit.


I'm a lot less attracted to people in real life tbh especially sexually.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

SplendidBob said:


> This is most likely the reason, and it's not anything to worry about.
> 
> When you aren't in a relationship, and (I assume) haven't had a lot of intimate experiences, all you really have to base attractiveness on is appearance, and visual traits. And that is basically a tiny fraction of what determines attractiveness when you _are_ intimate with someone.
> 
> ...


I know what your talking about in my head, but emotionally I still feel the same. It's hard for people online, to understand me, because they don't get to see and experience what I got to see and experience. Different places on this earth produce different circles of people.

What is weird about my attraction to tall women is that for some reason it's a turn on to see one that is way taller than me. And yet it could also in infuriating at the same time. Personality, how kind a person is, makes a huge difference in all things, I believe.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I'm a lot less attracted to people in real life tbh especially sexually.


Could that be caused by your social anxiety?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I_Exist said:


> Could that be caused by your social anxiety?


No, schizoid personality disorder I think + having low tolerance for any kind of issues/being very fussy + being paraphilic + gender dysphoria.

Was very into my first boyfriend before we got together we knew each other before as part of a friend group. We started dating but first date went badly, lost most of the attraction but I'd been so into him before hand I stayed with him for several months before calling it a day.

Second relationship was less sudden but yeah some combination of my sexuality + gender dysphoria + schizoid stuff ends up getting in the way.

As for in general with finding people attractive like while out and about I used to more I think in certain areas more than others (like London,) but I lost attraction to people more with age.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Suchness said:


> Tall, short, big boobs, small boobs none of it really matters especially if you're in a meaningful, long term relationship.


I talked to a guy on the experience project once. He told me that He married a woman with small boobs, but He liked them big. The problem He runs into is that He finds himself looking at busty women online. But He loves His wife's personality. That got me "thinking"... If I get married, I want it to be to someone that has the capability of curving my desires enough that I don't feel as tempted to be like that guy!


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

I_Exist said:


> I talked to a guy on the experience project once. He told me that He married a woman with small boobs, but He liked them big. The problem He runs into is that He finds himself looking at busty women online. But He loves His wife's personality. That got me "thinking"... If I get married, I want it to be to someone that has the capability of curving my desires enough that I don't feel as tempted to be like that guy!


Good luck with that.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> No, schizoid personality disorder I think + having low tolerance for any kind of issues/being very fussy + being paraphilic + gender dysphoria.
> 
> Was very into my first boyfriend before we got together we knew each other before as part of a friend group. We started dating but first date went badly, lost most of the attraction but I'd been so into him before hand I stayed with him for several months before calling it a day.
> 
> Second relationship was less sudden but yeah some combination of my sexuality + gender dysphoria + schizoid stuff ends up getting in the way.


When I read this, I started wondering how old you are. Because I feel like I'm running out of time. I want to be picky enough not to be making stupid relationship mistakes, and yet not too picky. I'm not saying that your being too picky. It's just your comment made me think in this direction.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I_Exist said:


> I know what your talking about in my head, but emotionally I still feel the same. It's hard for people online, to understand me, because they don't get to see and experience what I got to see and experience. Different places on this earth produce different circles of people.
> 
> What is weird about my attraction to tall women is that for some reason it's a turn on to see one that is way taller than me. And yet it could also in infuriating at the same time. Personality, how kind a person is, makes a huge difference in all things, I believe.


Why does it make you angry? Does it make you feel insecure? And does being made to feel that way turn you on in some way?



I_Exist said:


> When I read this, I started wondering how old you are. Because I feel like I'm running out of time. I want to be picky enough not to be making stupid relationship mistakes, and yet not too picky. I'm not saying that your being too picky. It's just your comment made me think in this direction.


I'm 28, I don't feel that pressure that other people get probably because I've been in less than fulfilling relationships and know what they're like.

edit:

This sort of sums up how my brain works to some extent (the top answer to the question.)

https://www.quora.com/Is-it-possible-for-a-schizoid-person-to-fall-in-love

You probably just have social anxiety disorder so your situation isn't comparable to mine.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Why does it make you angry? Does it make you feel insecure? And does being made to feel that way turn you on in some way?


I think I used the wrong word. I meant the word "inferior". In a way insecure and in another way a turn on. I would say yeah for some reason someone that I'm inferior too does kinda turn me on, as long as they are kind. It doesn't make a lot of sense. But emotions don't always make sense.



Persephone The Dread said:


> I'm 28, I don't feel that pressure that other people get probably because I've been in less than fulfilling relationships and know what they're like.


I was in only one really bad relationship. It was soooo bad. Still haunts me. That was back in 2007 and I was 27 at the time.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I_Exist said:


> I think I used the wrong word. I meant the word "inferior". In a way insecure and in another way a turn on. I would say yeah for some reason someone that I'm inferior too does kinda turn me on, as long as they are kind. It doesn't make a lot of sense. But emotions don't always make sense.


Sounds like a (very) mild form of masochism, pretty common.



> I was in only one really bad relationship. It was soooo bad. Still haunts me. That was back in 2007 and I was 27 at the time.


Yeah when I say bad I mean not really bad but considering my issues it wasn't great. The breakup was pretty bad after I ended my first relationship, but I became friends with the second person.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Sounds like a (very) mild form of masochism, pretty common.


Cool you taught me a new word.



Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah when I say bad I mean not really bad but considering my issues it wasn't great. The breakup was pretty bad after I ended my first relationship, but I became friends with the second person.


I don't think I could be friends with an Ex.


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

If I've been interested in two women at the same time i wouldn't say it comes down to specific physical attributes. By and large though i don't really understand such a dilemma. You would be prepared to throw a good relationship down the toilet based on these shifting desires. If you're not really bothered about commitment then you could i guess.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

andy0128 said:


> If I've been interested in two women at the same time i wouldn't say it comes down to specific physical attributes. By and large though i don't really understand such a dilemma. You would be prepared to throw a good relationship down the toilet based on these shifting desires. If you're not really bothered about commitment then you could i guess.


I can't say what I would do. I've never been in a good relationship with anyone.


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

They do have long legs and bigger feet. Generally, but you never know. That is certainly a plus. +_+ As is pretty much everything. I find that the most attractive women have body hair, and most people grow that so I'm like an indiscriminate hunter of everyone that is female. When it comes to guys though, I don't like guys with hair. They must be hairless. and at that point there is a bisexual synergistic effect within the machine that is my self. Sexuality is an oddity. I think. I don't know.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I rarely pay too much attention to height. I'm attracted to women I find attractive. I probably won't notice how tall they are (or aren't) unless they're super tall or super short. And that really isn't a turn off for me either way. I do think (in general) a lot of the women I really dig are taller than me (or very close to the same height).


----------



## bassmaster (Jul 15, 2018)

I like them all just not overweight.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I rarely pay too much attention to height. I'm attracted to women I find attractive. I probably won't notice how tall they are (or aren't) unless they're super tall or super short. And that really isn't a turn off for me either way. I do think (in general) a lot of the women I really dig are taller than me (or very close to the same height).


I feel that way sometimes too. :lol



bassmaster said:


> I like them all just not overweight.


I agree with you. But for some reason overweight is a turn on for some guys. :stu I don't understand why, it's not healthy to be overweight.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

I_Exist said:


> I can't say what I would do. I've never been in a good relationship with anyone.


This is what I am getting at. You don't really know what your preferences are until you have been in a relationship with someone you actually like. You just aren't going to care much about things like height, or breast size. It's likely because you are assessing 100% visually atm (because all the other sensory information is missing, and emotional connection, and how you get on, literally all of the important stuff) that you place such weight on these traits. I doubt that in a relationship with someone you actually like, and find attractive, you will sudden;t decide you need someone taller rather than her.

People get weirdly picky about visual stuff when they aren't in relationships. I know this, because its what I used to be like. Now it's entirely different, minor physical preferences are more or less meaningless.

What matters in a relationship:

Compatible personalities
Finding attractive *enough*
Shared values
Shared experiences
Sexual chemistry
Skill in bed
Similar sexual needs
Liking the person
What they feel like
Facial attractiveness
Body

What matters when looking at women in the street or looking at porn or whatever:
Body
Facial attractiveness


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

SplendidBob said:


> This is what I am getting at. You don't even know what your preferences are until you have been in a relationship with someone you actually like. You just aren't going to care much about things like height, or breast size. It's only because you are assessing 100% visually atm (because all the other sensory information is missing, and emotional connection, and how you get on, literally all of the important stuff) that you place such weight on mere visual appearance. I don't believe for a second that in a relationship with someone you actually like, and find attractive, you will sudden;t decide you need someone taller rather than her.
> 
> People get weirdly picky about visual stuff when they aren't in relationships. I know this, because its what I used to be like. Now it's entirely different, minor physical preferences are more or less meaningless.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input. 

It's not my fault. No matter where I go, my personality is simply a misfit. I've been dealing with this problem my whole life. I think you can change little things about yourself, but your real personality, forget it! Some people are unfortunately screwed, and that is me.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

I_Exist said:


> Thanks for the input.
> 
> It's not my fault. No matter where I go, my personality is simply a misfit. I've been dealing with this problem my whole life. I think you can change little things about yourself, but your real personality, forget it! Some people are unfortunately screwed, and that is me.


Noooo, am not blaming you 

I am basically saying, don't let this worry you, because when it comes down to it, these preferences will not matter if you find someone you like. Focus on finding someone attractive *enough*, like above the minimum bar for you, and who you rate highly on other traits, such as compassion, understanding, kindness, and who you share values with and outlook on life. Those are the important things long term, and if you get in a relationship with someone like that, these kinds of worries almost certainly won't be important any more after a while.

Definitely don't let something like this stop you getting in a relationship with someone. If they fulfil most criteria on most of the big stuff, its going to be close enough, I think .


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

SplendidBob said:


> Noooo, am not blaming you
> 
> I am basically saying, don't let this worry you, because when it comes down to it, these preferences will not matter if you find someone you like. Focus on finding someone attractive *enough*, like above the minimum bar for you, and who you rate highly on other traits, such as compassion, understanding, kindness, and who you share values with and outlook on life. Those are the important things long term, and if you get in a relationship with someone like that, these kinds of worries almost certainly won't be important any more after a while.
> 
> Definitely don't let something like this stop you getting in a relationship with someone. If they fulfil most criteria on most of the big stuff, its going to be close enough, I think .


I wish I could find someone like that. But like I said, I've been around and those are the things I couldn't find. What is really sad is no woman started anything with me until that one strange day when I called myself a "Christian Boobman" boom 3 ladies messaged me. I was like "huh"? Those ladies were pretty shallow. I was floored to find out that something like that got me some attention. I wrote another thread about that story, if you haven't checked it out yet. It is called: "Conversations With Busty Women (My Story)"


----------



## Harveykinkle (Apr 26, 2019)

It's easy to develop any kind of fetish and I guess when you're in a committed relationship that person becomes your "fetish". Not that I've properly experienced that myself but I get the concept. For me it's kind of like crushing on a certain celebrity. Others might point out supposed flaws, say so and so other person is more attractive, but something about them hooks you in. You're not focused on everyone else's bait.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Harveykinkle said:


> It's easy to develop any kind of fetish and I guess when you're in a committed relationship that person becomes your "fetish".


 Technically, attraction to tall women is not really a fetish. I don't even know I'd call it a kink. It's just not that far out there, TBH.

I would say an actual fetish is more like if you're sexually aroused by women wearing rubber boots and you can't get off without that being present in your sex life. (And actually, women wearing rubber boots does kind of turn me on but I don't think it's the kind of thing I'd absolutely need). Anyway, I don't think it's actually considered to be a fetish unless it's both "abnormal" and also makes you unable to function without it.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

there are many things to like at least. that's whats great about it. just enjoy liking things. there is always enough to like that will overcome the things you wont like unless you are overly picky. focusing on things you don't like or things you feel like you're missing out on is a bad way to go. just ask [insert some folk tale character here... scrooge, some guy you know, etc].

you can love a fat giant monster if she's amazing, maybe even more than a non-fat non-monster.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

*All


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Technically, attraction to tall women is not really a fetish. I don't even know I'd call it a kink. It's just not that far out there, TBH.
> 
> I would say an actual fetish is more like if you're sexually aroused by women wearing rubber boots and you can't get off without that being present in your sex life. (And actually, women wearing rubber boots does kind of turn me on but I don't think it's the kind of thing I'd absolutely need). Anyway, I don't think it's actually considered to be a fetish unless it's both "abnormal" and also makes you unable to function without it.


 Mmmm. A tall chick who likes to wear rubber boots and Carhartt overalls. Maybe neon green rubber gloves too....to complete the ensemble.


----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Mmmm. A tall chick who likes to wear rubber boots and Carhartt overalls. Maybe neon green rubber gloves too....to complete the ensemble.


that is quite the apparatus !


----------



## Kamikaze (Jan 15, 2014)

Focusing on looks or certain physical attributes is really just about lust. When you fall totally in love with a person (as in their mind, heart, values) their looks become somewhat unimportant. You may find that you're physically attracted to them even if they aren't anything great to look at by other people's standards. You love their inside and you come to love their outside too. Inner beauty and the way a person carries themselves does make them more appealing.

Just an example. Look at Chris Cornell's wife. Most people would find her pretty damn ugly but she was beautiful to him.


----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)

Kamikaze said:


> Focusing on looks or certain physical attributes is really just about lust. When you fall totally in love with a person (as in their mind, heart, values) their looks become somewhat unimportant. You may find that you're physically attracted to them even if they aren't anything great to look at by other people's standards. You love their inside and you come to love their outside too. Inner beauty and the way a person carries themselves does make them more appealing.
> 
> Just an example. Look at Chris Cornell's wife. Most people would find her pretty damn ugly but she was beautiful to him.


Not that my standards are high but how is she ugly?!\

edit: why is everyone saying she set up her husbands death for the money, lol classic youtube comments


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Tall women are hot... Prefer them over short-average height.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Kamikaze said:


> Focusing on looks or certain physical attributes is really just about lust. When you fall totally in love with a person (as in their mind, heart, values) their looks become somewhat unimportant. You may find that you're physically attracted to them even if they aren't anything great to look at by other people's standards. You love their inside and you come to love their outside too. Inner beauty and the way a person carries themselves does make them more appealing.
> 
> Just an example. Look at Chris Cornell's wife. Most people would find her pretty damn ugly but she was beautiful to him.


 Actually, she looks pretty good to me. She's not stereotypically beautiful but she's definitely not unattractive in the slightest.


----------



## Kamikaze (Jan 15, 2014)

bricky1 said:


> Not that my standards are high but how is she ugly?!


She's not the ugliest woman on Earth but she is definitely not pretty face-wise. Plus I think she was about 27-28 in that picture. She looks more like 40. Yikes.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

In what universe is that woman ugly lol.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

bricky1 said:


> Not that my standards are high but how is she ugly?!\
> 
> edit: why is everyone saying she set up her husbands death for the money, lol classic youtube comments


They got bored talking about Kurt and Courtney I guess.


----------



## Kamikaze (Jan 15, 2014)

bricky1 said:


> why is everyone saying she set up her husbands death for the money


I don't know if she had anything to do with it, but he was more than likely murdered. He had NINE broken ribs at the time of death (EMTs aren't gonna break 9 ribs trying to revive you). Plus blood splatter in the bathroom where he died. That does not sound like a "hanging", more like he was beaten unconscious and then hung from the door, making it look like a suicide. They'll take someone out this way if they step out of line and are trying to expose something they're not supposed to.


----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)

Kamikaze said:


> I don't know if she had anything to do with it, but he was more than likely murdered. He had NINE broken ribs at the time of death (EMTs aren't gonna break 9 ribs trying to revive you). Plus blood splatter in the bathroom where he died. That does not sound like a "hanging", more like he was beaten unconscious and then hung from the door, making it look like a suicide. They'll take someone out this way if they step out of line and are trying to expose something they're not supposed to.


that sounds ****ed.. but i would need a testimony from a seasoned Paramedic (30+years) including potential error in procedure, compression sternum locations etc before making that assumption


----------



## Harveykinkle (Apr 26, 2019)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Technically, attraction to tall women is not really a fetish. I don't even know I'd call it a kink. It's just not that far out there, TBH.
> 
> I would say an actual fetish is more like if you're sexually aroused by women wearing rubber boots and you can't get off without that being present in your sex life. (And actually, women wearing rubber boots does kind of turn me on but I don't think it's the kind of thing I'd absolutely need). Anyway, I don't think it's actually considered to be a fetish unless it's both "abnormal" and also makes you unable to function without it.


You're right about the dictionary definition as far as I know but the use of fetish on much of the internet often applies to anything you like in a sexual context. For example, once foot fetish became more mainstream a lot of people would say whether they did or did not have a foot fetish and it's not usually implied they need feet to be truly aroused but just that feet can be sexy to them. Porn has a lot to do with it as guys often say they started with very "normal" fetishes and then get bored so they wind up watching something out there like women dressed as clowns seductively eating bananas. I'm making that one up as to avoid a more explicit example. Rubber boots "fetish" kinda makes sense to me lol.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Every time a person of above-average attractiveness is held up as an example of ugliness, a baby incel is born.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Banned in less than 100 posts for sure.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

sick + lonely NEET ShutIn said:


> if you like tall women you are doomed because 99,99% of all women like guys that are taller then they are. its genetically programmed into women i think.


More like the tall women are doomed, since 99,99% of all men like women that are shorter than they are. It's genetically programmed into men, I think.

And don't try to deny it, because if all the other guys are making fun of his giant girlfriend, etc., then he too will think someday that he needs a more womanly woman who is way shorter than her.

I'll never get a date because I'm tall and I'm smart, which intimidates men. And because I have a larger penis.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

A friend of mine (6'4") will only date girls 6' and over. I guess I can see where he's coming from. It just narrows it down a bit, with the average height around here being 5'4" for a woman. I try not to have many restrictions of my own, when I'm playing against a stacked deck already. Any height, throw em at me.



I was talking to a girl on the bumble recently that was 6'3". It didn't go anywhere of course, but I have to say the idea of a girl being taller than me didn't really bother me. Maybe because I am 6'1" and taller than most folks here, and maybe it was I was talking into a screen and not an actual person. Probably would get a bit scared she'd whip me in the flesh.



Where am I going with this? I just need to spout off for some catharsis.


----------



## sick + lonely NEET ShutIn (Aug 26, 2018)

truant said:


> More like the tall women are doomed, since 99,99% of all men like women that are shorter than they are. It's genetically programmed into men, I think.
> 
> And don't try to deny it, because if all the other guys are making fun of his giant girlfriend, etc., then he too will think someday that he needs a more womanly woman who is way shorter than her.
> 
> I'll never get a date because I'm tall and I'm smart, which intimidates men. And because I have a larger penis.


that may be true for some guys, but i personally dont know any guys at all who look for the height of a woman. if the woman looks good, height is not an issue at all.

but in my experience,(i know a few couples where the girl is taller than the guy) it always becomes an issue when the guy is shorter than the girl with the girlfriend later on. because 99,99% of women want taller guys. at least 1,80 metre height. some girls i know who are 1,60 m height want "at least a guy who is 2m tall".... i heard that so often when talking to girls. they may say that height is not an issue but height is always something women talk about when they talk about men.

men rarely talk about the height of a women.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

@sick + lonely NEET ShutIn






I trust this dissolves your height excuse.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

sick + lonely NEET ShutIn said:


> that may be true for some guys, but i personally dont know any guys at all who look for the height of a woman. if the woman looks good, height is not an issue at all.
> 
> but in my experience,(i know a few couples where the girl is taller than the guy) it always becomes an issue when the guy is shorter than the girl with the girlfriend later on. because 99,99% of women want taller guys. at least 1,80 metre height. some girls i know who are 1,60 m height want "at least a guy who is 2m tall".... i heard that so often when talking to girls. they may say that height is not an issue but height is always something women talk about when they talk about men.
> 
> men rarely talk about the height of a women.


Jeebus that's like 6'5" fer christs sake. Like 4 inches taller than the highest average height for a man per region. ****, do you live in the Netherlands by jeeb?


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

SplendidBob said:


> @*sick + lonely NEET ShutIn*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Pablo Picasso never got called an *******? Did he?

Hell yeah though Bob, love the Modern Lovers and that song. What do you think about Abdul and Cleopatra? I missed Jonathan Richman coming by my area not too too long ago and I still regret it.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Steve French said:


> Jeebus that's like 6'5" fer christs sake. Like 4 inches taller than the highest average height for a man per region. ****, do you live in the Netherlands by jeeb?


Women may say they aren't that bothered to him directly, but when he isn't there and they talk about it amongst themselves, they will only accept men 6 ft 5 or higher, which is the evidence he accepts.



Steve French said:


> Pablo Picasso never got called an *******? Did he?
> 
> Hell yeah though Bob, love the Modern Lovers and that song. What do you think about Abdul and Cleopatra? I missed Jonathan Richman coming by my area not too too long ago and I still regret it.


It actually popped up on my spotify recommendation playlist, and I loved his laid back and slightly strange voice . I think I was at the gym and laughed with the height stuff, and just thought of all the internet guys complaining about height. The live version on spotify he mentions it even more, and I thought "holy ****, this has always been a thing hasn't it?". It's my goto video here when someone complains about women and height preferences.

I hadn't heard Abdul and Cleopatra though, just did now, liked it .


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

SplendidBob said:


> Women may say they aren't that bothered to him directly, but when he isn't there and they talk about it amongst themselves, they will only accept men 6 ft 5 or higher, which is the evidence he accepts.
> 
> It actually popped up on my spotify recommendation playlist, and I loved his laid back and slightly strange voice . I think I was at the gym and laughed with the height stuff, and just thought of all the internet guys complaining about height. The live version on spotify he mentions it even more, and I thought "holy ****, this has always been a thing hasn't it?". It's my goto video here when someone complains about women and height preferences.
> 
> I hadn't heard Abdul and Cleopatra though, just did now, liked it .


Yeah love the guy and his groups, his matter of fact nothing to it singing voice kills it. Big favourite of mine. Influenced so many folks that people probably don't realize. And yeah, Pablo Picasso was 5'2" apparently. Nobody remembers, or gives a ****, cause I guess he had something else to provide other than his height, like incredible artistic talent, and none of those french girls seemed to give a damn.

Mostly unrelated story, I once went to a Picasso exhibition here which is a big deal for this town. It solely consisted of sketches for one of his paintings of bulls, pencil drawn cows with quite noticeable penises, and a security guard was attached to my hip like a bad cold the entire time. As if I could have stolen one or would have displayed it. I think it would have offended modern sensibilities.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

truant said:


> More like the tall women are doomed, since 99,99% of all men like women that are shorter than they are. It's genetically programmed into men, I think.
> 
> And don't try to deny it, because if all the other guys are making fun of his giant girlfriend, etc., then he too will think someday that he needs a more womanly woman who is way shorter than her.
> 
> I'll never get a date because I'm tall and I'm smart, which intimidates men. And because I have a larger penis.


I've come across more guys who are willing to date taller women than the other way around though.

As for various other posters nobody on this forum is ever going to be Pablo Picasso so bringing up extreme examples like that is useless because they wouldn't be here if they were lol.... It's kind of dumb (but predictable,) how it's only tall guys who are being flippant about this too.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I've come across more guys who are willing to date taller women than the other way around though.
> 
> As for various other posters nobody on this forum is ever going to be Pablo Picasso so bringing up extreme examples like that is useless because they wouldn't be here if they were lol.... It's kind of dumb (but predictable,) how it's only tall guys who are being flippant about this too.


It's a joke tho. Pretty much. Obviously I am not making the short famous man argument (Tom Cruise gets women blah). I was more saying "yeh, people have been complaining about this forever, and it's hilarious, since the song was written so long ago". How long are men going to complain about this for? Forever.

It's just exhausting dealing with these "women hate me because I am not 90 feet tall like wot they joke about on twitter and my best make Baz says his gf dumped him because he was only 6 ft 3 and people on FB are all taller than me and waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa".

Same **** over and over, forever.


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

I_Exist said:


> Lately, I don't know what has gotten into me. As you know I'm single, and have been my entire life. I'm attracted to women of course, but it seems that I've always been most attracted to some of the extremes. Kindergarten on up - extremely long hair. 4th grade on up - extremely big boobs. And sometimes I find myself desiring extremely tall women - 6 foot and up. I get a little concerned about this because what happens if I get married to someone and I find that my desires shift to another kind of woman? During these later years of my life, I've noticed that my desires like to shift from big boobs to the extremely tall, and then back again.
> 
> Of course you could make fun of me for this.... You could make a smart remark like, "What about tall woman with Big boobs?" Of course that would 'work' in theory. But a comment like that would not be helpful. *What is bothering me the most is how my sexual desires are arbitrary shifting around. * Another thing that bothers me is how this is something I can not talk about in real life, for fear of how people will react.
> 
> While talking about things is not always the answer, sometimes it is helpful to bounce your ideas off each other. I don't know why that works. But sometimes it does. So yeah, I felt stressed out about this enough to write about it.


Just follow your heart and do what makes you happy. Everyone has something that they like. For example, I adore shorter guys and those who are shy, I have no idea why either. It's just what we like. Mine change all the time but deep down I know I always will like shorter guys and those who are shy. That has never changed. It just seems adorable to me. Of course I wouldn't point this out to them to embarrass them, so I keep it to myself. Don't fear how people will react to what you like, it's what you like and it makes you happy. : )

Like what you like, just be yourself. That's all that matters.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

sick + lonely NEET ShutIn said:


> that may be true for some guys, but i personally dont know any guys at all who look for the height of a woman. *if the woman looks good, height is not an issue at all*.


This is exactly the same criteria women use. If the man is attractive for other reasons, height is not an issue. Thank you for confirming that men are no more open-minded than women.

Men rarely talk about height because they obsess more intensely about other physical attributes. Like weight.

You will argue, ofc: "but women can just stop being fat!" But so what? Men can improve themselves to compensate for their height. Get therapy to improve your self-esteem and confidence. Get a better job.

My friend is 5'5" and has had several relationships. My sister's bf is even shorter than he is. My best friend's husband is shorter than she is. Most of the guys I've had crushes on have been shorter than me because I'm an Amazon. I just don't see much evidence that being shorter is a dealbreaker.

You know what I DO see, though? _Attractive women_, who _have_ many options, and can afford to be picky, having the freedom to enforce their height preferences. This is a problem for guys because they only want to date those kind of women. But attractive men can afford to be picky about their preferences, too. So it has nothing to do with gender; it's about less attractive people being rejected by more attractive people.



Persephone The Dread said:


> I've come across more guys who are willing to date taller women than the other way around though.


Well, by definition, women are settling at the same rate that men are, since you can't have a relationship without 1 man and 1 woman agreeing to it. Which means that, even if they are pickier about height, they must be more accommodating than men in other ways.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

truant said:


> This is exactly the same criteria women use. If the man is attractive for other reasons, height is not an issue. Thank you for confirming that men are no more open-minded than women.
> 
> Men rarely talk about height because they obsess more intensely about other physical attributes. Like weight.
> 
> ...


They're picky about different things sure. I think women find height more important/attractive than men do though. So yeah a better comparison would be weight.


----------



## sick + lonely NEET ShutIn (Aug 26, 2018)

weight is not really an issue either. if its not extreme, weight is no issue.


the reality is that women shame other women most of the time. you rarely see a guy calling a girl "too fat" or harsh things like that. but you very often see other women criticizing the way other women look. their weight etc.

its the same with the ultra skinny girls. most guys i know whant girls who are not complete skelletons and ultra skinny. they want girls who are not overly obsessed with how they can hold their weight. they just want an average women.

weight is not an issue for guys if the girl is not skinny like a skelleton or fat in a unhealthy way.

the whole tendency for girls to become skinny and more skinny comes from the beauty magazines for women, which are written by women for other women. the same goes for these ultra skinny models. no guy i know finds these walking skeletons attractive. its women who push that kind of beauty ideal.

if you take me for instance, i would rather date a chubby girl than a girl who is so skinny that you fear of breaking her by touching her. 



also persepone, i dont want to change myself. i have given up. you dont have to give me advice. i am just stating that there are a few simple truths. one of these truths is that women for some reason are obsessed with height with guys. and no guy ever can change his height. yeah, you can become super successfull but in the end, the women still will not really accept you as a "real man" because fame and money is all fake. all the fame and money in the world will not make you taller. just like these girls who date older men for their money and success alone, if the man loses his money, they will leave him and search for a real men.

so yeah, people can always change their weight. but they cannot change their height. even when they take the "money/success" route to get girls, they will not really be accepted by the girl then.

because girls, for some reason, may it be genetically or not, are super obsessed with height. which for me shows that women are more "superficial" and "only go for the looks" than men do, because if you are a short guy, you are beta or gamma. and you will be ignored most likely and oftentimes not even treated as a human being by girls.

believe me, i was beta or gamma my whole life. girls looked at me like i was invisible. if that is not cruel and inhumane, i dont know what is.

i never saw a guy treating a girl that way in my whole life. but many girls look at beta/gamma guys like they are not even there. they will not speak to them, they will not even greet them.

thats just the truth. i accept it and i dont try to change it, because it cannot be changed. it will always stay that way. so plz no tipps on how i can be successful or other things. if girls treat some guys like they are air, just because they are not tall enough or successful enough then thats extremly inhumane behavior. i never saw a guy treating a girl that way before. maybe some girls get treated that way by guys, but in my lifeexperience i have never seen it. but i have seen many guys getting treated like invisible inhumane beings by women.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

@sick + lonely NEET ShutIn

I wasn't giving you advice unless you meant my post yesterday in another thread.

Some of what you say is accurate, some is not accurate, and some is exaggerated but I'm in physical discomfort right now and can't concentrate so I'm ending this post here.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

sick + lonely NEET ShutIn said:


> weight is not really an issue either. if its not extreme, weight is no issue.
> 
> the reality is that women shame other women most of the time. you rarely see a guy calling a girl "too fat" or harsh things like that. but you very often see other women criticizing the way other women look. their weight etc.
> 
> ...


Wow I guess the whole world should change it's opinions all based on the observations of you, ONE person, talking for ALL men.

Your posts are all basically reasoning "because I have never seen it myself, therefore it does not happen". You are absolute truth. I see.

As a female who grew up with an eating disorder and body weight issues, I can tell you, it was mostly MALES who were on me about my appearance/weight.

So you can stop right there with that.

You are right that women bully other women in this way, and are very body conscious. That doesn't just lie with women however. Men are guilty of shaming women about their bodies, online & offline. I have lived that, and so have other women I've known my whole life.

I see you making all kinds of exaggerated and flat out biased opinions on what ALL women do or don't do, and it's honestly ridiculous.

I'm sorry some women have made it tough for you, but it's hardly fair to base the actions of some on the whole.

I could write a book after my abuse, after the kinds of things men have done and said to me, but I'm not going to sit here and blame all men for that.

I don't believe men should hold the responsibility of the actions and words of the few, even when it can sometimes feel like "the majority", I know sensibly, it isn't.

I am fortunate to know and have known plenty of good men. Just as there are good women in the world.

It's ridiculous of you to go around this place constantly making these claims based on your own biased experiences, as though they're some kind of concrete facts. Making ugly statements decharacterizing women based off shallow observations "the ugly hobo" and looking at female profiles and comparing them to male profiles. For just as many areas that you feel men have it harder then women, women have other areas that make it difficult for them against men.

It's not a competition of suffering or who has it worse.

While I agree that the male and female experience doesn't exactly match up or that certain social aspects are equal, but please in the future, consider the weight of your words and accusations and the kind of people and experiences you DON'T have, before making these kinds of claims.


----------



## sick + lonely NEET ShutIn (Aug 26, 2018)

@toxic butterfly:

its true that i am only one person, but ask yourself which kind of guys treated you bad? if a guy treats you bad, he is just not a good person.

yeah there are girls who are overweight or too skinny because they have a eating disorder or other things, but the thing is that there are many guys who are into skinny girl and there are also many guys who are into more thicker girls.

but almost every girl has a certain height she wants in her bf. so if the guy is under this height, he will become undateable. beta or gamma.

he can become a friend but he will never be seen as a real guy. thats just how it is. he can become successful but if he loses his success, then he will most likely lose the girl too, because all was based on fake success.

like i said, the old guys with money can have many young girls. because they are rich. but if they lose their money....they will lose the girls, because there are very few girls who are into guys like hugh hefner. do you think that all the girls hugh hefner had in bed like him because he looks so sexy?

or do you think he would lose most of his girls, if not all, if he loses his success?

thats just the reality. a guy who is short, can become successful, confident or rich. but in the end that does not really make him accepted, because he can lose all that. a tall guy can never lose his height 

the truth is that no girl ever likes how she looks. i think thats just in the nature of women. they always think they should become thicker/skinnier/have bigger boobs/bigger ***/whatever. take the most beautiful girl in the world and she will still think that she is not beautiful.

thats just how women work, i think.

some guys use that female insecurities to easier control her/get her to be his gf. but thats not good guys. which leads us into the whole good guy/bad guy thingy again.

because if he tells you that you are too fat/too skinny or whatever, then he will most likely be a bad guy who searches for control over you by telling you that you have to look a certain way to please him.

which makes me wonder what kind of guys you are dating...

some things i say may sound hard, but we are no children here. we are grown ups. i am a beta or even gamma guy and still i say what i want. and i dont break down just because somebody tells me something that hurts my feelings.

i have dated skinny girls in my life, i have dated thicker girls in my life. but the thing with most girls wanting taller guys is true for all the girls i know. i think its universal for all women.

i dont mean to offend anybody but i am just telling how it is. if you ask any girl on the street how her dreamguy or boyfriend should look...you will most likely hear a certain height.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Thread is no longer conducive to reasonable discussion. Closing and fumigating.


----------

